# Workshop , Reading



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello Guys,

I had an interview for my first passport in Reading, I really didn't want to go!!

However, my wife and I decided that we might as well make the most out of the trip as we probably wouldn't get a chance to visit Reading again.

As we prowled through the streets of Reading Town centre I noticed all the big chains- SB, Costas, etc- then saw a lovely looking rustic shop called Workshop. It was an instant favourite.

The inside has a lovely homely feel, with sacks full of coffee just lying around, mismatched furniture, and some awesome hardware on display.

We both went for espressos, and brownies, and they went down really well. I can't comment too much on the flavour, shot, etc, because my experience of coffee is very little, however what I would say is:

the Kitana blend was sweet and creamy - and -

my wife said the Guatamala decaf(she's pregnant) was delightful but not as full or creamy as she would have liked

The other shop I really wanted to visit was Coffee Cabin, however it seems they were closed. Its a shame, because I also like the look of it.

Kas


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Kas

Great to see you've been to Workhouse Coffee in reading.

They have 2 locations there. Oxford Road and King St.

It's a shame more people don't know about, and visit Workhouse Coffee

I popped in a few months ago when I had the chance - here are a few photos from the visit, including Greg and myself pulling shots, along with some of his staff.

Do make yourself known to the team when in the cafe next and mention you're a Coffee Forums UK member too.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

i didn't actually, I really wanted the barista chap to show me the process he goes through in making my coffee..!

I think I shied away in the end...


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm so happy you guys pointed this place out. I've been searching for a good coffee shop near my location for a long time. Although reading is still 20 mins drive, I'll happily drive this distance for good coffee / atmosphere. Definitely going to check this place out this week, maybe even tomorrow


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been at both locations today. Really enjoyed the coffee, and bought a little pack of their home roasted beans to try at home. I especially enjoyed the oxford street location, although parking is very limited there. Nice rustic place with a helpful barista who really took time for service and explaining.


----------

